# Bootanker selber bauen?



## Bienzli (6. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte einen Bootanker selber Bauen und hab noch einige Fragen offen

- Gewicht des Ankers für kleines Ruderboot (Pedalo)?
- Form?
- Seil?

Bin sehr dankbar für einige Tipps.|kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Hi, die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre ein "Ankerstein" selber zu machen. Dazu brauchst Du nur ein passendes Gefäß mit Beton auszugießen. Eine Stahlöse zur Befestigung läßt sich auch einfach mit eingießen. Würde ich aber nur für kleinere Gewässer mit nicht zu starker Drift/Strömung empfehlen, da Du sonnst zuviel Gewicht brauchst um den richtigen Halt hin zu bekommen.
Als ich mir letztens ein Boot gemietet hatte, war da so ein Ding in der Größe eines 15 Liter Eimers, was aber viel zuviel War. 
Abends, nachdem ich die Bombe so ca. 5 mal die 12m Wassertiefe raufgeholt hatte wog das Teil schon gefühlte 40 kg... Über die Größe eines 5l Eimers würde ich nicht hinausgehen, Gewicht wäre dann bei ca. 15 kg. Aber wie gesagt, nur bei geringer Drift, ein "echter Anker" ist sicherer.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bienzli (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

danke viel mals für die Antwort.


----------



## peterws (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

1. Darf man fragen warum Du einen Anker selber bauen willst? Von den vielen Dingen, die man selber bauen kann, aus verschiedensten Gründen, wäre ein Anker für mich ziemlich weit hinten auf der Liste.
2. Bei der richtigen Form wären 5 bis 10 kg sicherlich ausreichend.
3. Ich würde versuchen nicht nur einen schlichten Klumpen mit viel Gewicht zu bauen, sondern eher etwas mit "Flügeln" oder "Krallen"
4. Ein kurzes Stück (schwere) Kette vor dem Seil führt zu deutlich mehr halt. Das Seil sollte nicht zu dünn sein, damit es nicht in die Haut einschneidet.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

5 Liter Eimer mit zwei ca. 40- 50 cm Moniereisen (über Kreuz) durchstechen, sodaß man einen improvisierten "Draggenanker" als Ergebnis hat. Beton rein, fertig.

Für die Öse aber glatten Rundstahl oder ähnliches verwenden- der geriffelte Baustahl reibt Ruck zuck das Tau kaputt.


----------



## honeybee (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Man nehme eine leere Dose Chappi oder eine sonstige leere Dose.......1 Gerüsthaken und giest die ganze Sache mit Blei aus.

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/7828/img4257kv9.jpg

Hat den Vorteil egenüber Ankern mit Krallen etc.......dieser kann sich nicht in Wurzeln verkeilen.

Schön klein und trotzdem 10kg


----------



## Bienzli (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Man nehme eine leere Dose Chappi oder eine sonstige leere Dose.......1 Gerüsthaken und giest die ganze Sache mit Blei aus.
> 
> http://img90.*ih.us/img90/7828/img4257kv9.jpg
> 
> ...


 
hallo jana

deine idee find ich klasse. Doch von wo bekommt man so viel Blei?


----------



## Bienzli (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> 5 Liter Eimer mit zwei ca. 40- 50 cm Moniereisen (über Kreuz) durchstechen, sodaß man einen improvisierten "Draggenanker" als Ergebnis hat. Beton rein, fertig.
> 
> Für die Öse aber glatten Rundstahl oder ähnliches verwenden- der geriffelte Baustahl reibt Ruck zuck das Tau kaputt.


 
danke viel mals für deine Anleitung. Doch ich kappiere es nicht ganz. kannst du evtl. ein Foto zeigen, fall vorhanden? danke


----------



## Killerzander (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

frag mal bei deinem reifenhändler nach,die haben die alten auswuchtbleie in massen.habe ich für lau bekommen.


----------



## Eaglex1 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Moin.

Mal ne blöde Idee. Besorge dir einfach ein altes Hantelgewicht von 5 - 10 kg und mach ein Seil dran. Vorteil eines Hantelgewicht ist, da da ein Loch schon vorhanden ist wo man das Seil sicher befestigen kann.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Hab kein Foto zur Hand.
Im Prinzip der Konstruktion von Honeybee ähnlich, es schauen halt bloß in 1/3 der Höhe des Zylinders Moniereisen auf den Positionen 3-6-9-12Uhr aus dem Eimer raus.

PS- So eine grosse Menge Blei zu giessen wäre nicht mein Ding (Dämpfe, Kleckergefahr)


----------



## Bienzli (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

vielen dank für die Antworten. Werde ein Foto von meinem fertigen Anker zeigen. Kann noch eine weile dauern

adi|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Ne runde Stahlplatte, da ein Loch mit Gewinde und ne Ringschraube rein. Besonders gut bei Schlammboden... #h


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Blei gibt es auch beim Schrotthändler, so um 1€ das kg.
Bräuchte man nur noch die Möglichkeit 10 kg gleichzeitig zu schmelzen und zu gießen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



> Bräuchte man nur noch die Möglichkeit 10 kg gleichzeitig zu schmelzen und zu gießen...



Das geht prima mit nem 2 Platten-Gaskocher und nem alten Stahltopf.

Blei im Stahltopf schmelzen und in die Dose giessen.

Die Dose stellt man vorher auf die Andere Kochstelle. Wenns nicht reicht, kann man also noch was nachschmelzen und dazufüllen. Muss also gar nicht in einem Rutsch... Nur auf nen sicheren Stand muss man natürlich achten. Und bitte auf gute lüftung achten bei den Mengen.

Achtung, die Menge kühlt sehr langsam ab, ne halbe Stunde würd ich zur sicherheit mal ansetzen und bloss nicht mit Wasser o.ä. nachhelfen!

Wenn man den Topf immer nur maximal Halbleer macht und immer Blei nachfüllt schmilzt das sofort. 

Aber mit nem normalgrossen Topf sind 10Kg auch so kein Problem. Nen 10l Baueimer Auswuchtgewichte ergibt lässige 25-30Kg Blei... Und davon hab ich Beim Tiefseebleigiessen schon mal 4 hintereinander weggemacht an nem Tag. 

Hier würd ich aber Dachdeckerblei oder Geschossblei (vom nächsten Schiessstand) nehmen, da das Reiner ist, also nicht so Stinkt und ne gute Fliessfähigkeit gar nicht gebraucht wird.

Und wär vielleicht noch gut zu wissen, wo der Anker eingesetzt werden soll. Auf nem Sandboden wird son Klotz vermutlich nicht halten. Ausserdem sind besondere Ankerformen Gewichtssparender, Während man nen 10 Kg Klotz braucht, reicht eventuell schon ein 2,5Kg Plattenanker. Und je mehr gewicht, desto länger die Arme.

Ich hab nen 12Kg Stahlklotz mit ringschraube (weil das bei uns im Betrieb anfällt) aber ich hab auch ne elektrische Winde. Den mehrmals aus 50m per Hand bergen ist übel.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Moin!

An dem Gewässer wo ich aufgewachsen bin gibt es keine Strömung, da haben
wir einfache Vormauersteine (die weissen mit den Löchern) genommen und 
da ein Steil durchgezogen.

Seile bekommst Du fürn kleines Geld im Baumarkt (Allzweckseil)
z.B. so etwas http://www.ieq.de/scripts/ksadetail.asp?artikelnr=436012&UID=5623DA2A53009A1D15322E


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Also die Wahl des Ankers hängt zunächst vom Gewässer und dessen Boden ab. Auf Kies oder Stein bringt ein Gewichtsanker wenig und muss sehr schwer sein. In zu weichem Boden versinkt solch ein Ding mit der Zeit so tief das du es nicht mehr raus bekommst. Ein Klappanker von 3kg mit 3m Kette davor ist für die meisten Fälle gut geeignet. wenn da viele Hindernisse im Wasser sind wird er zusammengeklappt herunter gelassen. So ein Anker kostet ca. 5 Euro und Stückchen Kette gibt's sicher auch irgendwo günstig. wozu der Aufwand sowas zu bastel?
Für nen Gewichtsanker kann man gut Hantelgewichte nehmen ober Gittersteine.

Mast und Schotbruch!
Jens


----------



## Bienzli (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Die Frage ob sich der aufwand lohnt einen Bootanker zu bauen ist schon mehrmals gestellt worden. Da ich noch Schüler bin und kein oder nicht viel Geld hab bau ich am liebsten sachen selber. Zudem hab ich mehr freude an selbst gebastelten diengen als gekaufte. 

Da ich nicht genau weiss wie der Grund aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen welchen Ankertyp ich brauche. Doch bei uns werden meist gegossene metallstangen, die am Ende mit einem Spitz versehen sind benötigt.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Dann denke ich mal, dass da tiefes Sediment ist. Da sind schlamke Metallstangen Praktisch, da gut wieder rauszuziehen. Ist vermutlich nen tiefer Natursee.

An der dort üblichen Form solltest Du Dich jedenfalls orientieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bienzli (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

der sempachersee ist ein natülichen see und die tiefste stelle soll 87 m sein


----------



## petipet (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Ich habe alte Gummistiefel mit Beton ausgegossen. Darin eine Öse eingelassen. 
Kostet so gut wie nix und funzt.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Also wenn der See so tief ist, frag ich mich echt, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt einen Anker zu nutzen, obwohl es darauf ankommt, wie tief es ist, wo du angelst.
Ich persönlich würde bis max. 40m Wassertiefe mit nem Anker arbeiten. Ansonsten würd ich sagen, dass du mit nem e-Aussenborder besser bedient bist und dann mit Drift fischst.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



petipet schrieb:


> Ich habe alte Gummistiefel mit Beton ausgegossen. Darin eine Öse eingelassen.
> Kostet so gut wie nix und funzt.
> 
> Gruß, Peter


 

In Gummistiefel gehört die Schwiegermutter rein- als Öse kommt ein Bullenring durch die Nase!:m


Nach 3-4 Tagen ist aber dann Schluß  von wegen "Bioanker"- dann kommt ´se wieder hoch|uhoh:


----------



## fischer696 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> In Gummistiefel gehört die Schwiegermutter rein- als Öse kommt ein Bullenring durch die Nase!:m
> 
> 
> Nach 3-4 Tagen ist aber dann Schluß  von wegen "Bioanker"- dann kommt ´se wieder hoch|uhoh:



na na so etwas. aber nicht formachen :m


----------



## Bienzli (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Ich angle in dreissig bis vierzig meter tiefe auf felchen. ich wollte nur sagen, dass die TIEFSTE STELLE IM SEMPACHERSEE 87 METER IST. Natürlich angle ich nicht in 87 meter tiefe. aber danke für deine Antwort.

adi


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

nochmal zum anker. schau mal bei 3..2..1.. da gibt es amker schon für kleinstes geld. ich hab dort meinen 5kg Klappanker für €15 (inkl. Porto) bebahlt


----------



## Bienzli (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Wie geht die offizielle internetadresse?


----------



## Bienzli (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

hallo leute. bald ist mein bootanker fertig. ich hab einfach mörtel in ein leeren farbeimer gegossen und eine öse in die masse gesteckt. jetztz muss ich ihn nur noch richtig austrocknen und fertig. doch bei der seilauswahl brauch ich noch einige tips. wie macht ihr das mit der Seilaufwickliung? macht ein 1m Kettenvorfach sinn? bin froh auf welche antworten

lg adi


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Der See, den ich befische, ist im Schnitt 3m tief, an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 4,5m. Wenn ich das Boot (Holz-Ruderboote) nicht unbedingt zum Ansitzangeln verankern muß, nehme ich einen kleinen, 4kg schweren Anker aus dem Eigenbau. 
Der Boden des Gewässers ist schlammig bis sandig.

Mit einer großen, runden und defekten Energiesparleuchte habe ich mir einen runden Abdruck in Gips hergestellt. Diesen habe ich 2 Tage in der prallen Juli-Sonne getrocknet und zur Sicherheit noch 2 Stunden im Backofen bei 200 Grad, damit so gut wie kein Wasser mehr im Gips vorhanden ist.
Anschließend habe ich den Boden der Form, ca. 1cm, mit flüßigem Blei gefüllt, kurz gewartet, bis der Boden anfängt auszuhärten, dann eine Bauöse aus Edelstahl, an deren unterem Ende ich eine große Unterlegscheibe befestigt hatte, in die Form gestellt. Danach habe ich vorsichtig den Rest der Form mit flüßigem Blei befüllt.
Das ganze habe ich über Nacht ruhen lassen. Dann Gips abschlagen und der Anker ist fertig.

Als Seil habe ich ein 7m langes, griffiges und doch weiches, schwimmfähiges Seil verwendet. Von harten Plastikseilen aus dem Baumarkt rate ich ab - ist es richtig kalt draußen und der Frost zieht schon übers Land, werden die bretthart und wenn die Finger eh schon kalt sind, ist es kein Vergnügen, den Strick zu lösen und zu befestigen.

Das ganze klappt auch mit nem Downriggerblei oder ner Reinigungskugel, wie sie der Schornsteinfeger benutzt.

Fürs Spinnfischen und zum schnellen Standortwechsel ist diese Möglichkeit für mich ideal.


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



Bienzli schrieb:


> hallo leute. bald ist mein bootanker fertig. ich hab einfach mörtel in ein leeren farbeimer gegossen und eine öse in die masse gesteckt. jetztz muss ich ihn nur noch richtig austrocknen und fertig. doch bei der seilauswahl brauch ich noch einige tips. wie macht ihr das mit der Seilaufwickliung? macht ein 1m Kettenvorfach sinn? bin froh auf welche antworten
> 
> lg adi


 
Na hoffentlich hast Du die Öse auch gesichert und nicht einfach nur nen Rundstahl in den Mörtel gesteckt. Dan wird sich nämlich Deine Öse über kurz oder lang verabschieden und Dein Anker bleibt in den Fluten.

Was meinst Du mir Aufwicklung? Hast Du eine Winde an Bord?

Falls Du die Befestigung des Seils am Anker meinst, so wäre natürlich eine eingespleiste Kausche die eleganteste Lösung. Ansonnsten kannst Du auch eine Schlaufe binden und den Strick dann einfach durch die Öse schlaufen.
Eine Alternative wäre auch noch ein Karabinerhaken aus Edelstahl. (der wäre dann allerdings teurer, als Dein Anker)

Von einer Kette würde ich abraten, die kann Dir beim Hochziehen des Ankers hervorragend die Bordwand ruinieren.


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Beim Gewichtsanker brauchst du kein Kettenvorfach. Einfaches 8mm Billigseil reicht. Die Verbindung zum Anker sollte gespleißt sein (Schlauchstück drüber ziehen als Scheuerschutz) und möglichst einen Wirbel haben. Ich lasse das Ankerseil in einen aufgesägten Kanister laufen ohne es aufzuwickeln , ist recht praktisch und man kann schnell den Anker runterlassen, auch das aufholen geht schneller da man ja nicht aufwickeln muss. Das Ende auf jeden Fall am Boot sichern sonst ist das Ankergeschirr im Wasser und du treibst immer noch.


----------



## Bienzli (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

keine angst leute, die öse ist auf jeden fall gut gesichert. hab ca. 6cm unterhalb 90 grad abgebogen und kann sich nicht so leicht trennen. das hält schon. übrigens, das mit dem kanister find ich ne tolle idee. danke für die antworten. werden wahrscheinlich ein 10mm nylon seil verwenden.


----------



## Bienzli (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Hier ein aktuelles Bild meines Bootankers. Noch vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps


----------



## Pixelschreck (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Och soooo..?! 
Das sollte nur ein Briefbeschwerer werden damit dein Bastelbuch bei Sturm nicht wegfliegt! Hättest du gleich sagen sollen da hätte ich dann anders gebaut.|supergri



Ne in ernst ...ist ja gut geworden Glühstrumpf!

...und immer ne handbreit Kaffe in der Kanne oder wie war das noch?

Gruss Jens


----------



## Bienzli (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

ha ha ha das hab ich daruntergelegt, da sonst der Boden zerkratzt wird!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



> Beim Gewichtsanker brauchst du kein Kettenvorfach. Einfaches 8mm Billigseil reicht. Die Verbindung zum Anker sollte gespleißt sein (Schlauchstück drüber ziehen als Scheuerschutz) und möglichst einen Wirbel haben. Ich lasse das Ankerseil in einen aufgesägten Kanister laufen ohne es aufzuwickeln , ist recht praktisch und man kann schnell den Anker runterlassen, auch das aufholen geht schneller da man ja nicht aufwickeln muss



Kettenvorläufer muss beim Gewichtsanker nicht unbedingt, Wenn man aber mit scharfkantigen Felsen und Muscheln zu tun hat, kanns trotzdem wes bringen.

Als verbindung würd ich auf jeden Fall einen Karabiner oder nen Schäkel benutzen. Dann kann man das ganze einfach trennen und muss es nicht zusammen verstauen.

Statt dem Kanister kann man auch nen Eimer nehmen.  muss ja nur das seilchaos am Bootsboden verhindern. Oder noch besser mal in nem Fliegenfischerforum mal nach "schusskorb" Bastelanleitungen suchen. Die haben von unten noch dornen, so dass sich das seil nicht so einfach verheddern kann, weil es etwas fixiert ist. So hat man ja doch ab und an mal nen Knoten drin.

Und wir nehmen 4mm-seil. ist zwar nicht so bequem, aber 60m 8mm-seil möchten auch erstmal untergebracht werden. Zumal 100m 4mm kosten bei stollenwerk 20€. 8mm Baumarkt/Segelbedarf/ Bergsteigerseil sind nen schöner kostenfaktor.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Mal eben aus etwas Schrott zusammengebrutzelt


----------



## Carp Dav (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Mal eben aus etwas Schrott zusammengebrutzelt
> http://www.carp-hunter-team.de/Forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=134.0;attach=749;image



hi fishaholic
stell doch mal ein foto rein. 
sonst muss sich jeder auf der hp registrieren, der das bild sehen will.


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

Ok, hab ich nicht bedacht
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/9353/ankerlm3.th.jpg


----------



## Wollebre (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

geh mal bei Google mit dem Suchbegriff  " richtig ankern "  rein, da bekommst du qualifizierte Antworten. Mach mal den Bootsführerschein, dabei ist das auch ein Thema, und ab 6 PS ist der Schein pflicht.


----------



## Fishaholic (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

>>Der amtliche Sportbootführerschein Binnen                    ist ein Kombinationsführerschein für Binnengewässer                    zum Führen von Sportbooten mit Antriebsmaschine ab 3,68                    kW / 5 PS (Ausnahme Berlin und Brandenburg: hier 0 kW / 0 PS)                    und Sportbooten unter Segel ab 3 qm Segelfläche (Segelschein,                    A-Schein). Der Führerschein kann für eine einzelne                    Antriebsart (Segeln oder Motorantrieb) oder für beide zusammen                    erworben werden.
                  Der SBF-Binnen wird international anerkannt und gilt während                    des Urlaubs (bis zu einem Zeitraum von 4 Wochen) auch auf dem                    Bodensee.
                  Dieser Sportbootführerschein ist für Binnengewässer                    vorgeschrieben, es besteht eine Führerscheinpflicht!                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<<


Der Junge möchte doch bloß auf Renken fischen und sich günstig nen Anker bauen, da braucht er doch nicht gleich ein Anker-Diplom!


----------



## Wollebre (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootanker selber bauen?*

war ja auch nur Hinweis auf Lektüre. Warum hier lange Texte schreiben, wenn andere es schon ausgearbeitet haben.
|director:  Ankerball setzen  |uhoh:


----------

